# I cannot find the delete account button



## dawid96 (Jan 12, 2013)

Hi,

I'm in the process of cleaning up my email. I haven't been on this site for years so I was wondering if you can delete my account, effectively deleting me from your database - to an extent.

Thanks,
Dave


----------



## Lnfortun (Feb 18, 2006)

dawid96 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'm in the process of cleaning up my email. I haven't been on this site for years so I was wondering if you can delete my account, effectively deleting me from your database - to an extent.
> 
> ...


Click the link below then click Admin4tee's ID. He/she is the administrator. Send him/her PM with your request.

New Canadian Anti-Spam Law - T-Shirt Forums


----------



## dawid96 (Jan 12, 2013)

Thank you buddy, much appreciated.


----------

